# RealAudio -> wav oder mp3



## voelzi (12. Januar 2004)

ich suche eine Möglichkeit RealAudio-Dateien unter Suse Linux 9.0 in wav oder mp3 zu wandeln. 

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben oder ein Tool benennen, mit dem das möglich ist?


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Januar 2004)

Exotische Anfrage 

Vielleicht hilft folgendes Programm
ftp://ftp.daa.com.au/pub/james/misc/vsound-0.2.tar.gz


----------



## voelzi (14. Januar 2004)

Das File habe ich heruntergeladen, doch leider erscheint beim Aufruf des Make-Files folgender Fehler:

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -g -O2 -c vsound.c
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -g -O2 -c  -fPIC -DPIC vsound.c -o vsound.lo
vsound.c: In function `open':
vsound.c:99: error: `RTLD_NEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)
vsound.c:99: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
vsound.c:99: error: for each function it appears in.)
vsound.c: In function `ioctl':
vsound.c:241: error: `RTLD_NEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)
vsound.c: In function `close':
vsound.c:258: error: `RTLD_NEXT' undeclared (first use in this function)
make: *** [vsound.lo] Fehler 1

Hast du eine Ahnung, woran das liegen mag?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2004)

Blöde ...

Scheint ein Fehler wegen nicht konformem Code zu sein. Aber ich bin da leider der falsche Ansprechpartner. Hey, *nix Coder! Meldet euch doch mal büdde zu Wort 

-edit-
Hast Du die glibc header geladen?
Evtl. könnte es daran liegen, wenn ich google trauen darf


----------



## voelzi (15. Januar 2004)

glibc ist bei mir installiert. Das Make-File ist weiterhin bockig.


----------



## voelzi (1. Februar 2004)

Lösung gefunden:
- vsound 0.5 heruntergeladen (-> googel) und compiliert
- sox installiert

Um damit kleine nette CDs zu basteln:
vsound -f test.wav realplay test.rm
sox test.wav -r 44100 -c 2 testfertig.wav
-> Sox sorgt für die Abtastrate von 44100 (-r 44100) und die Stereoeinstellung (-c 2)

Das ganze noch in einen schönen Stapel verpackt, dann kann man gleiche ganze Verzeichnisse umwandeln.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere !


----------

